# results are in



## jaca38 (Jul 8, 2012)

Had biopsy of gigantic lump on thyroid. Well, results are in. I have papillary cancer. I also have several large lymph nodes. Surgery is scheduled for August 20th. While it is never good news to hear of cancer, I am finally glad to know what is going on inside my body. I know many people have gone through surgery and treatment. A little nervous, but know it has to be done.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad you have an answer, and that it will be dealt with soon. I am glad you pushed to get an answer. Best to you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I, too, am glad you have an answer. Now that it's abut a year later, I can say...it goes quicker than you'd realize. Just take it day by day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jaca38 said:


> Had biopsy of gigantic lump on thyroid. Well, results are in. I have papillary cancer. I also have several large lymph nodes. Surgery is scheduled for August 20th. While it is never good news to hear of cancer, I am finally glad to know what is going on inside my body. I know many people have gone through surgery and treatment. A little nervous, but know it has to be done.


Oh, man!! I hate this for you and am sorry to hear this. I do feel though that is very fortunate that it has been properly diagnosed, you have not been fluffed off like so many and it "will" come out.

On the long haul, you will be fine and do know that we are here for you during your travel on this rough road.

Much experience here; I am sure our posters will rally!


----------

